# Honda HS speed trick?



## jbutch (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello, 

My friend who worked at Honda did a small tune up on my hs1132 and he told me there is a trick to make the snowblower faster in reverse and forward by switching where the hydrostatic cable attaches to the lever.


Anyone heard that before?

Is it possible to damage something by doing that?


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

I did it to both my machines 2 years ago. No adverse effects. Just opens the Hydro valve a bit more. The only thing I see is ... go easy with the forward to reverse shifts.. so as not to put excess strain on the axle pin. But that also applies before the change as well. Smooth easy shifts. Makes reverse speed considerably faster. Works for me.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jbutch said:


> Hello,
> 
> My friend who worked at Honda did a small tune up on my hs1132 and he told me there is a trick to make the snowblower faster in reverse and forward by switching where the hydrostatic cable attaches to the lever.
> 
> ...


There was a forum member from Canada that stated he 'flipped' a lot of Honda hydrostatic HS snowblowers and he claimed that he did the 'trick' of speeding the transmission up (but he never went to describe details on how exactly it was done)
One day I was removing the engine bed on one of my HS828 blowers and needed to disconnect the hydrostatic transmission cable from the handle bars, it was then when I understood what he was talking about 're-positioning the transmission shift cable' (exactly what is shown on the picture)










If the additional factory mounting hole is there, there has to be a reason.

I'd likely be doing the change on all my HS blowers....


----------



## jbutch (Jun 13, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> jbutch said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Thanks for posting the picture correctly, I never figured out how to do it properly.

Thats what I though as well, if the hole is there, there must be a reason.

My friend said that in north america they put it slower for safety espicially for older persons


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> There was a forum member from Canada that stated he 'flipped' a lot of Honda hydrostatic HS snowblowers and he claimed that he did the 'trick' of speeding the transmission up (but he never went to describe details on how exactly it was done)
> One day I was removing the engine bed on one of my HS828 blowers and needed to disconnect the hydrostatic transmission cable from the handle bars, it was then when I understood what he was talking about 're-positioning the transmission shift cable' (exactly what is shown on the picture)
> 
> 
> ...



I thought this had been discussed before and everyone knew of this??? :surprise::surprise: I had done this to mine when I set up the 924. 

BTW notice the cable position on the track model and then compare it to the wheel model, its on the opposite side, why? Cause the lever is inverted in function as the right gear case for the wheel model hondas has one less gear in it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

why would you need to go faster.? Mine go so fast forward and reverse I can't keep up and have to dial it down a little. just curious.


----------



## jbutch (Jun 13, 2017)

JnC said:


> YSHSfan said:
> 
> 
> > There was a forum member from Canada that stated he 'flipped' a lot of Honda hydrostatic HS snowblowers and he claimed that he did the 'trick' of speeding the transmission up (but he never went to describe details on how exactly it was done)
> ...


I tried searching the forums before posting but couldnt find anything.



orangputeh said:


> why would you need to go faster.? Mine go so fast forward and reverse I can't keep up and have to dial it down a little. just curious.


Well, it gives you the option to go faster, since its hydrostatic you can still go really slow if you want to. Personnally I like the option to go faster espically when transporting the blower across the driveway without blowing snow.


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> why would you need to go faster.? Mine go so fast forward and reverse I can't keep up and have to dial it down a little. just curious.



I was wondering the same thing??? I usually have to dial my unit down as well...Goes plenty fast enough for me without throttle set to wide open and trans set to fast forward/reverse.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

rfw1953 said:


> I was wondering the same thing??? I usually have to dial my unit down as well...Goes plenty fast enough for me without throttle set to wide open and trans set to fast forward/reverse.


maybe some of these guys have races. I'd like to get in on that if there is some betting on it. I used to race my neighbor across the street to see who could do their drive faster. He has an Ariens and I have the Honda HS624.

I usually beat unless there was a 4 foot berm. Then he beat. So I upgraded to a 828. I'm sorry I sold my 1132. It would be no contest.

The way we are going at each other I would not be surprised if I bought a Holder. There is a used one on craigslist near me for only 23k.


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> maybe some of these guys have races. I'd like to get in on that if there is some betting on it. .



I would be curious as to why you need to go faster? Are you using professionally where time means money? Then I could understand.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

I clear snow commercially. There are some places where snow can only be blown straight ahead. Faster backup really helps out in these places. Some of these driveways are 60- 70 ft long. I almost gave up on the Hondas at first because the backup was so slow and having to wait for the hydro. I was used to wheeled MTDs which free wheel with the drive released, just pull them backwards as fast as you want to or are comfortable with. The speeded up reverse made it acceptable for the one way blowing driveways. The backup speed is much faster after you change the cable mount hole. You have to be very careful in close quarters not to bump the handle or backup too fast. You can find yourself pushed against something or get pushed off balance backing up. Just be careful.


----------



## cmb (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! Just went out and changed the cable on my 724 to the "Canadian" hole. Along with the $67 LED Light Kit I bought from E-Bay and the Oil Plug Extension......we're READY.:biggrin:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

^^
What Prime says, plus when I clear snow at my mailbox, I like to stay pointed into the direction of traffic (mainly so they can see me, or rather my light). I live in a sparsely populated area, but I'm at the top of a hill, and when someone is coming up the road, they are usually barreling down fast.

Almost been hit a couple of times. I like to see what's coming my way and I want to go in reverse as fast as I can to get out of there.

The slot change was perfect.


----------



## cmb (Feb 13, 2014)

Got a chance last evening to try out my 724 with the new LED Kit + "Canadian Adjustment" throttle-pin, re-locate. Those two items transformed my little Honda into a much better performing machine. Thanks to jbutch for the tip!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wondering if there would be an issue with damage by people "hard shifting" at faster speeds. could you damage the hydro or maybe more prone to breaking that pin in the right side tranny?

I'm always telling people to avoid hard shifting. that is a quick shift from forward to reverse or visa versa at high speeds.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I think it's wise to warn any Honda hydro users about hard shifting.

I used to hard shift back and forth at the EOD when it was packed up and snapped a drive tensioner spring on my 828 that then shredded my drive belt. It took 2 months for that spring to come in (I was checking the ship date every couple of days and would call around to different dealers – no one had it). 2 months of hand shoveling my driveway was quite a workout, but not fun.

Safe to say, I don't hard shift any more.



orangputeh said:


> wondering if there would be an issue with damage by people "hard shifting" at faster speeds. could you damage the hydro or maybe more prone to breaking that pin in the right side tranny?
> 
> I'm always telling people to avoid hard shifting. that is a quick shift from forward to reverse or visa versa at high speeds.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

jrom said:


> ^^
> What Prime says, plus when I clear snow at my mailbox, I like to stay pointed into the direction of traffic (mainly so they can see me, or rather my light). I live in a sparsely populated area, but I'm at the top of a hill, and when someone is coming up the road, they are usually barreling down fast.
> 
> Almost been hit a couple of times. I like to see what's coming my way and I want to go in reverse as fast as I can to get out of there.
> ...


I know what you mean about being seen. I put reflector tape on as many different places as was practical and added an amber strobe light to my truck which is usually at the EOD. I wear a Hi-Viz jacket with reflective stripes. I looked at ways to put a strobe on the blower itself but nothing practical yet. Cant be too safe. Pretty scary near the road sometimes.


----------



## ohanyan1 (Dec 2, 2019)

I am sure that there are other threads on this but this one came up when I did a google search. I just got a brand new HSS1332 and on the newer machines, the process is a little different. 

I used my machine for the first time today and it was especially slow in reverse at full throttle. So I read this thread and looked and there is no such adjustment under the machine, as there was on previous models. The way to correct the issue is under the handle assembly of the machine right under the housing for the speed adjustment lever. There are two brackets that are held in by two bolts that prevent the lever from going all the way forward and back. A simple loosening of the two bolts that hold each of them allows you to increase both forward and reverse speeds. 

With this adjustment on my machine, the forward speed is slightly faster but the reverse speed is noticeably faster and much better than the factory setting for my needs. 

Just an FYI.


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but I have the same machine (3 years old now) and just removed the bracket that limits the rearward speed travel. The bolts that hold the bracket in position are welded to the bracket. The bracket was as far back in the slots as it could go, but there was still at least a quarter inch of travel that could be gained with the bracket removed.

After I removed it I noticed a comment by Daniel Panycia on YouTube:
"Upping max RPM to 3700rpm does pick up a little bit of travel speed, not a ton. The next thing would be adjusting the stoppers on the console that limit the travel of the speed control lever. Now be careful with these. They are designed to be a hard stop to keep the load from being placed directly on the control cable and the transmission itself. If you do adjust these you need to make sure that you don’t MAX out the travel. The stoppers must stay installed and must contact the lever before hitting the travel limit of the trans."

Now I'm wondering if I should put that bracket back on. Any thoughts, anyone?

I'm not sure what he means by "They are designed to be a hard stop to keep the load from being placed directly on the control cable and the transmission itself"

Thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RBQChicken said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I have the same machine (3 years old now) and just removed the bracket that limits the rearward speed travel. The bolts that hold the bracket in position are welded to the bracket. The bracket was as far back in the slots as it could go, but there was still at least a quarter inch of travel that could be gained with the bracket removed.
> 
> After I removed it I noticed a comment by Daniel Panycia on YouTube:
> "Upping max RPM to 3700rpm does pick up a little bit of travel speed, not a ton. The next thing would be adjusting the stoppers on the console that limit the travel of the speed control lever. Now be careful with these. They are designed to be a hard stop to keep the load from being placed directly on the control cable and the transmission itself. If you do adjust these you need to make sure that you don’t MAX out the travel. The stoppers must stay installed and must contact the lever before hitting the travel limit of the trans."
> ...


what are you trying to do here? get more speed? there are 2 ways. attach cable to rear slot or adjust cable. I wouldnt increase RPM past it's spec.


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. No, I wasn't trying to increase RPM to get more backwards speed, just removing that bracket that limits the travel of the reverse lever. Maybe I'll put it back on and see about adjusting the cable.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RBQChicken said:


> Thanks for the reply. No, I wasn't trying to increase RPM to get more backwards speed, just removing that bracket that limits the travel of the reverse lever. Maybe I'll put it back on and see about adjusting the cable.


Note that this thread was about changing the travel speed on the older HS series hydros, not on the new HSS series like yours that are completely different...


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

Correct, except for the last post before mine, the one from ohanyan1, who posted in Dec 2019. His machine is the same as mine. Got mine Dec. 2019. There's a bracket that limits how far back you can pull the forward/reverse lever. If you take it off, you can pull the lever back a little further, for more speed in reverse. Honda does it for safety reasons, so you don't have too fast a reverse. I am just wondering if there is any concern about harming the machine by doing this.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ghu


----------

